# Has anyone tried this for tear staining?



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Maltese Secret Stay White Tear Stain Remover=

Wonder if this works...Just curious...this site seems to have everything for Malts. Does anyone buy this product or any products from them?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I wouldn't spend money on it. It's better to get to the source of the staining...whether it's an allergy, eye irritants, teething, blocked tearducts or illness.
There are many threads on this that might give you some more insight on this problem.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

You might as well use H20 and a washcloth.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I saw a wonderful, intelligent eye specialist/doctor for Kitzel this week in Greece (for another unrelated issue) and she told me (along w/several other practical suggestions) that the latest studies have shown that tetracycline does not affect the enamel of the teeth as previously thought! She said that it is purely cosmetic and that IF nothing else works I could resort to that for 20 days. Kitzel is still teething so I plan to wait until I am desperate for this. I did purchase some while in the US since it is not available here. I also trimmed the hairs around the eyes---since he is one really, really hairy pup! I am using a very low dosage of hydrogen peroxide to bleach out the current stains, along w/the trimming so we will see what happens. I also purchased from CC Peace and Kindness (which I will try after I have given the HP a chance to work). I only want to try one thing at a time.
I also need to wean him of the Eukeneuba kibble the breeder started him on as a pup---I am limited in what I can get here. I have added fresh boiled chicken, fish & goats yougurt to his meals along w/a small slice of egg white for breckie. He gets one carrot per day (one of the smaller big ones). His coat is beautiful. I hope this will also help w/tear stains. Good luck & keep us posted.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Maltese Secret Stay White Tear Stain Remover=
> 
> Wonder if this works...Just curious...this site seems to have everything for Malts. Does anyone buy this product or any products from them?


I used it a few yrs ago. It works about as good as Hydrogen Peroxide but costs way more.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Cosy said:


> I wouldn't spend money on it. It's better to get to the source of the staining...whether it's an allergy, eye irritants, teething, blocked tearducts or illness.
> There are many threads on this that might give you some more insight on this problem.


I agree with this!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I tried it and it didn't do a thing.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Tried it a while back and saw no difference. I have also tried their shampoos and conditioner and they didn't seem any better than other brands. I currently use Kiehl's and Fur Butter.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I used angel eyes on Matilda for about a week when she was a puppy, she doesn't have tear staining unless she gets stressed
B&B has a little problem with staining I just wash her face and when I groom her I cut the area


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh, ok...maybe i should try that..did it work well..how much HP did you use..I'm assuming a mixture of HP and water with a washcloth? is that right? I have noticed this tearing more this week and stains are getting worse...they were under control but I see them getting worse and worse. thanks for any info!



momtoboo said:


> I used it a few yrs ago. It works about as good as Hydrogen Peroxide but costs way more.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Paula, I wash is face with Spa Lavish every day or every other day. I put cornstarch on his face too. When he got his haircut it was barely noticable just a couple of weeks ago..now I see it much more. I'm wondering if it's the grass at the park? He's not stressed at all. The hair on his face does grow quite quickly..I tried using eye wash in his eyes yesterday and the little stinker fights me, even on the grooming table!:smilie_tischkante:



Matilda's mommy said:


> I used angel eyes on Matilda for about a week when she was a puppy, she doesn't have tear staining unless she gets stressed
> B&B has a little problem with staining I just wash her face and when I groom her I cut the area


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Dianne,you live in AZ right? where do you live? I winter there, do you get the wind blowing in your area?
there is alot of dust around our rv park, I wonder if the dust in the air might irritate his eyes, just a thought


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Rocky's Mom said:


> I tried using eye wash in his eyes yesterday and the little stinker fights me, even on the grooming table!:smilie_tischkante:


Miko, who is a very good, cooperative baby on the grooming table, used to refuse to allow me to put eyedrops in his eyes. When he'd see the applicator tip getting anywhere near his eyes, it would freak him out and he would fight and jerk. Here's what worked for us: Johnson's safety swabs. These are q-tips, but the cotton part is about 3 times bigger than on a regular q-tip. Dispense the drops onto the q-tip until it's saturated, then approach the baby's eyes from the outside of his eye rather than coming straight at him with it. At least with Miko, this seemed to bother him less. Gently hold the eye open with one hand while squeezing the eye solution from the q-tip into the eye. It works like a charm for us.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes there is a breeze, sometimes a lot. There is lots of dust in the air since it hasn't rained in many months and my eyes are bothering me too.:blink: You winter here? OMG, we have to meet when you come back...where do you live? I live in Anthem.:chili:



Matilda's mommy said:


> Dianne,you live in AZ right? where do you live? I winter there, do you get the wind blowing in your area?
> there is alot of dust around our rv park, I wonder if the dust in the air might irritate his eyes, just a thought


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky jerks his head for everything the last few weeks. It is ever since he was groomed. I'll give this a try but I doubt if he will even let me do this, thanks!



jazzmalt said:


> Miko, who is a very good, cooperative baby on the grooming table, used to refuse to allow me to put eyedrops in his eyes. When he'd see the applicator tip getting anywhere near his eyes, it would freak him out and he would fight and jerk. Here's what worked for us: Johnson's safety swabs. These are q-tips, but the cotton part is about 3 times bigger than on a regular q-tip. Dispense the drops onto the q-tip until it's saturated, then approach the baby's eyes from the outside of his eye rather than coming straight at him with it. At least with Miko, this seemed to bother him less. Gently hold the eye open with one hand while squeezing the eye solution from the q-tip into the eye. It works like a charm for us.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just quickly: :smscare2: I was a surgical director in a large US eye clinic for a while before moving to Greece and I KNOW that w/humans cataracts are sometimes caused from eye drops that contain steroids---so do be careful to read ingredients of anything you might put in your malt's eyes!


----------



## Chantilly Lace (Jan 31, 2010)

maggieh said:


> I tried it and it didn't do a thing.


What a waste of money!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

I buy everything just in hope ,i still have not found a tear stain remover that works .


----------



## joanastancu (Aug 11, 2010)

*Tear staining*

Duchess had tear staining since she was 2 months old.I tried lots of things like Diamond Eye,Peroxide mixed with Milk of Magnezia (too harsh),corn starch...etc.
Then I did read an article that to some maltese the tear staining stopped after using some antibiotics.So when Duchess was 14 months old I tried Angel Eyes for 2 weeks I used the full dosage and for the next 2 weeks I used half of the dosage .This treatment stopped Duchess's tear staining.Her face looks so beautiful now.I still clean her face every 4-5 days with Eye Envy solution and powder.This works for Duchess and me.:chili::chili::chili:


----------

